# co2 fills in Boston?



## rkfiske (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, i'm a college student living in the Fenway area without a car. I was wondering if you guys knew of a place close by to me that I could get a c02 tank filled up.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

There was a similar inquiry on the Boston Aquarium Society forum recently. Here are some places, courtesy of the BAS forum.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Igo's Welding supply in Watertown
Igo's Welding Supply - Home Page
It's not far from the Arsenal mall.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I got my 5lb co2 tank from Wesco on Vassar Street in Cambridge. It's near MIT and the BU bridge.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I went over to Igo's Welding yesterday to see about getting a CO2 tank. He told me that because they have so little demand for them he only sells 5lb tanks, and they are $110! He recommended getting the tank elsewhere (nice to find an honest merchant). I think I may order the tank online from Co2 Tanks Canisters Regulators and Paintball Tanks where a 5lb canister is $60. Even with shipping, it's a better deal. Igo's will do filling, he said around $10 for a 5lb tank.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For those of us out in central Mass, I've found a supply for 5 lb tanks (they have larger, as well). Price is comparable to Wesco.

Here's the address:

NFG Home Brew Supplies
72 Summer St, Leominster, MA 01453

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Don't forget Linde gas in Billerica. 80 bucks for a 5 pounder filled.

To transport, I just secure it so it doesn't roll around or fall.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope this helps!
-Jane


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That is a crazy price to pay for anew tank. www. beverage factory.com is a good deal for new tanks. I do not know Boston at all but if none of those places Jane provided are convenient, look for a local paintball store or ask the nearest bar where they get their tanks.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just finished calling around all welding supply, beer and beverage, and fire extinguisher stores near me in Boston and am waiting to hear back from most. The only one I found for sure was Modern Homebrew Emporium in Cambridge which will fill a 5lb for $95. Igo's was on that list but the phone number went to a fax machine...I'll check out the website to see if I can find a different number. This is a great resource!


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

DJKronik57 said:


> I just finished calling around all welding supply, beer and beverage, and fire extinguisher stores near me in Boston and am waiting to hear back from most. The only one I found for sure was Modern Homebrew Emporium in Cambridge which will fill a 5lb for $95. Igo's was on that list but the phone number went to a fax machine...I'll check out the website to see if I can find a different number. This is a great resource!


And, I hope you get a kiss. This is a ridiculous price to fill a 5# tank. I get my 20# filled for $24CDN.
Vic


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry, that's how much it is to *buy* a filled 5lb tank, I should have been more specific.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

It's not in the city, but I just found a fire extinguisher store out in Marlboro, just off route 20 downtown. I bought a 10lbs, black painted canister for $80 filled.
If I remember correctly, they will fill any tank 15 lbs or less for $15, and larger tanks for $25.

Not too bad of prices if you ask me! 

Strange Brew just down the street has 5 pounders for $80, and dual gauge Cornelius regulators for $65.


----------



## fishtastico (Feb 28, 2007)

Just so you guys know.. I'm not sure Igo's actually deals with small tanks and/or they're accessible w/o a car.

There IS a place in Boston near Skipton's... a couple blocks from Skipton's.. where we get my tank filled up.

I would say, call Skipton's and see if Aric or Steve is there. Either of them would probably know the name of the welding supply place that is near them.


----------



## cooper13 (Mar 9, 2007)

For those on the North Shore with a car, I just got a 5# tank filled for $15 at Speedway Welding in Gloucester. They filled it while I waited. See www.speedwayweldingsupply.com for directions.

Great service, nice guy, BTW.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Since someone may read this thread in the future and find it useful, I want to retract my recommendation for the fire extinguisher shop in Marlboro.

To put it bluntly, they are crap. It is an uncomfortable place to visit, they make you feel as if you are intruding on their personal time. Their pricing seems to be dependent on the owners mood, I was quoted $15 to fill a 10#, I was charged $20, and a sign on the wall says $35 

The worst though, is that they either have no idea how to fill a tank, or are intentionally ripping people off. When I got my tank back, it was warm and didn't seem to feel any heavier. I know I have had some minor leaks in my system but 20# in three months seems a bit much...

I just got back from Igo's. The guy who helped me was friendly, and when he gave me my tank, it was ice cold and weighed a ton! Igo's may have the worst hours ever, but I know who is getting my business in the future!


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm in the Brookline area and I drive to Framingham to get mine filled. Tropic Isle in Framingham Does Tank swaps for $15, they take your empty tank and give you a full one


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

No kiddin. Sweet.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I am new here, and it is 4:30 in morning where I am now, so I didn't read whole post, but... PaintBall places fill C02 for like $2.00, will this work?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think they would do the larger tanks..


----------



## down_shift (Oct 16, 2008)

Really old post but...

I had mine filled at AirGas in Boston.. They have 2 locations around my area.. one by MIT on Vassar Street and another on the other end of Mass Ave.. 8 bucks gets you a swapped tank.

They are also very helpful if you say.. strip your regulator fittings while trying to change out the manifold and needle valve.. =X


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

The price at Tropic Isle has gone up the principal remains the same- I think now it's $22 for a 5lb swap. Works for me. I have reasons to be there anyway, unlike welding shops. Brewing companies are also by far the cheapest to get co2 tanks from- I just did the research two weeks ago and I agree with the brewing company link previously posted. Still the best deal. Though I'm sure it's empty on arrival.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Emily, I live in Framingham and sell Tropic Isle a lot of my plants. I get my CO2 refills at a Fire extinguisher company in Worcester. They also do their own hydro tests. I'm sure you could find a better deal at a local fire extiguisher service company. 

Plus I get to keep MY cylinders.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, maybe. Most recently I traded tanks at Blanchards in Allston (keg distributor) and ended up with a 40lb tank for only a few bucks more than a 20lb tank. It should last me for about 3 years at the rate I used the last one. Granted it's huge, it was quite the savings. Plus the look on the frat boys faces... ;-)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That sounds about right. I pay just a few $$$ more for my 20 vs the 10 pounder. Its mostly from the labor costs associated with the filling operation and not the gas.


----------

